# Boots size (Burton to Ride)



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

My experience is the opposite, i can use a ride 13 but a burton 13 is to small. You really should try on boots, its much better to find out what fits your foot.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Agreed, I would try on if possible.

I have a pair of '13 size 12 ride insano's and a pair of '13 size 12 burton driver x. Both fit me well.


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

I bought new boots a couple of months ago and tried on bunches of different brands. I didn't find any of them to fit bigger or smaller in the foot. I wear a 7. All the 7s fit.

It was more about the heel fit (whether it was sloppy), whether I felt like I could snug the laces down enough, if the base was cushy enough, etc.

I would go try them on in person.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Try before you buy!!!!!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Motogp990 said:


> Agreed, I would try on if possible.
> 
> I have a pair of '13 size 12 ride insano's and a pair of '13 size 12 burton driver x. Both fit me well.


No idea what your saying, are you saying your shoe size is 13 and you wear a size 12 boot:dizzy:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SnowDogWax said:


> No idea what your saying, are you saying your shoe size is 13 and you wear a size 12 boot:dizzy:


The 12's fit like 13's & the 13's fit like 12's

:cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> No idea what your saying, are you saying your shoe size is 13 and you wear a size 12 boot:dizzy:


... that for his feet, a size 12 of both brands of two 2013 models fit the same. Perfectly fine information :dunno:


I formerly had a Burton Emerald. When I got the Ride Cadence I chose it a size bigger cos they are very snug around the ankle. A Ride in the same size would have fitted the length of the foot as well but would have been too tight around the wrist/ankle. But that is due to my high wrist. 

So OP: each foot is different, absolutely _try_ the boots.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

neni  Guess it's me… :icon_scratch:After you explained it was clear…


----------

